# My A Muse haul.. and a pic!



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2006)

- Shooting Star MSF
- Illusionary/Burning Ambition Mineralize duo e/s
- Bright Side/Gallery Gal Mineralize duo e/s
- Interview/Purple-X Mineralize duo e/s
- Lip 65 LipGlass
- Ciao, Manhattan LipGlass
- 15 Minutes Lipstick
- Graphic Brown Fluidline
- Steel Blue pigment sample


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 21, 2006)

May I say:  *OOOOOOOOOHHH  AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## k_im (Jul 21, 2006)

I love those 2 L/G's! Favorite ever..  Can't wait to get the Shooting Star MSF either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I already purchased Porcelain Pink & Shimpagne, planning to go buy again when I get paid)


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice haul!! Isn't Ciao, Manhattan the greatest? It's my new favorite!


----------



## juli (Jul 22, 2006)

Grest haul! This collection by far is the best!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 22, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## Joke (Jul 24, 2006)

Mmm, delicious haul


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 
_Grest haul! This collection by far is the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!!!


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 3, 2006)

Pretty colors, they will look fabulous on you.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Mmm, delicious haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
great haul:ilike:


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Mmm, delicious haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
indeed! lol


----------

